# Starting Colour



## kuzelnet (May 10, 2009)

Hello. I've First learnt cubing around 1 year ago. 
Of course, I youtubed, how to solve it. Then I saw Dan Brown's REALLY basic LBL method.
After watching it I started practice. 
So Basicly, I solve my Cross with Green.
But Most speed cubers uses White...
Should I change it to white?
Or stick with Green?


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

Change to blue.

Seriously though, there's no reason to switch to white... just because most other people use it. Use whatever color you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Nukoca (May 10, 2009)

You should go color neutral... meaning you make the cross on whichever side takes the least amount of moves.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 10, 2009)

It's been scientifically proven that if you buy violet stickers, replace white with them, and solve cross on red, then you will break WRs.


----------



## irontwig (May 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter. E.g. Macky and Katsu uses blue cross.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 11, 2009)

I am color neutral. I choose the edges that made the cross(L shape, line) already or setup the edges faster.


----------



## KubeKid73 (May 11, 2009)

Why does everyone that learns from Dan Brown use green? I learned from him, but I've always used white. Just do whichever feels right to you, or become color neutral.


----------



## deadalnix (May 11, 2009)

Being color neutral on cross make it 1 move shorter in average.

I don't know if it's a realy big optimisation.


----------



## Nuber Cuber (May 11, 2009)

I switched to white because all F2L tutorials were with white, and it made it a lot easier to understand.


----------



## deadalnix (May 11, 2009)

You can have the alg with the color of your choice here :
http://www.francocube.com/deadalnix/f2l.php

with color configurations here :
http://www.francocube.com/deadalnix/config.php

It's in french, but you can find explaination in english everywheren and watch the animations here.


----------



## BillB (May 11, 2009)

Nuber Cuber said:


> I switched to white because all F2L tutorials were with white, and it made it a lot easier to understand.



I still use green cross. It is a hassle to follow some tutorials. I used to do printouts in black & white and color in the cubes for green bottom. I guess I'm just stubborn.


----------



## Thompson (May 11, 2009)

If you are already feeling comfortable with green, stick with it. It doesn't really matter what colour you use. You can even become colour neutral and use any colour for any solve.


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2009)

Just stick to green. Previous WR holder, and soon to be again (GO SPEF!), Ville Seppanen uses green  .


----------



## James (May 11, 2009)

I use green because I chose it:

With green first, you solve blue last. Since blue is the darkest color, you can easily recognize the OLL pieces on the side and things like that.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 11, 2009)

```
go with orange or red because almost no one solves it like that (except thrawst who seems to be color neutral)
```


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 11, 2009)

go with beige or pink. those are what i start with


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 11, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> It's been scientifically proven that if you buy violet stickers, replace white with them, and solve cross on red, then you will break WRs.



lol Erik did that didn't he?


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 11, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > It's been scientifically proven that if you buy violet stickers, replace white with them, and solve cross on red, then you will break WRs.
> ...


----------



## Cloud_9ine (May 11, 2009)

It could have been a bigger picture.

I personally like jsut W/Y neutral, it gives you advanteges of being neutral while not having the disadvantage of color overload.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 11, 2009)

GREEN is amazing. i tried to switch to white but i failed badly. GRRREEEEEENNN!!!


----------



## nitrocan (May 11, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Change to blue.
> 
> Seriously though, there's no reason to switch to white... just because most other people use it. Use whatever color you are most comfortable with.



White is shiny!



irontwig said:


> It doesn't matter. E.g. Macky and Katsu uses blue cross.



It's very common amongst Japanese cubers.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 11, 2009)

I personally use white, because I found it easier to recognize the cross pieces with white on them. It seems like it would be reasonable to say that when doing fridrich F2L, the white stickers are harder to tell apart from the yellow than other colors. I do not believe that though.

Just stick with what you have now. If you try to switch, it would ruin your times forever.


----------



## nitrocan (May 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I personally use white, because I found it easier to recognize the cross pieces with white on them. It seems like it would be reasonable to say that when doing fridrich F2L, the white stickers are harder to tell apart from the yellow than other colors. I do not believe that though.
> 
> Just stick with what you have now. If you try to switch, it would ruin your times forever.



Orange and red are pretty similar too.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (May 11, 2009)

I say for you to stick with green but maybe switch to doing G/B neutrality, and while your at it switch to petrus.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 11, 2009)

Yea, that's what is bad and good about the standard color scheme. The opposite colors are similar.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Yea, that's what is bad and good about the standard color scheme. The opposite colors are similar.



How is it bad?


----------



## Poke (May 11, 2009)

What should I do? I have a blue cube and I like green cross... maybe it will increase my F2L recognition because it is hard to see blue on blue.


----------



## Cride5 (May 12, 2009)

I always use white on bottom and blue on front for three reasons:

 Using exactly the same colour scheme each time makes F2L lookahead much easier (assuming you don't do cube rotations).
 DF-edges easier to find since its the brightest colour
 Makes red/orange 'bad' edges on U/D-faces
Although I'm using ZZ, points 1 and 2 can still apply to Fridrich. For speedcubing I think the most useful thing is to stick to the same colour each time, since you get an instinct for where pieces belong and lookahead becomes much easier. Althogh recommended for FM solving, colour neutrality is probably less useful for speedsolving unless you are a Petrus user IMHO


----------



## shelley (May 12, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> go with beige or pink. those are what i start with



I'm partial to puce myself. Then I end up with a fuschia last layer. It's the way to go.


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 12, 2009)

As a general rule IMO, pick a cross and/or starting color and stay with it. Whether it's yellow, white, blue, green, turquoise, fuchsia, sunburst, just do it the same each time. I prefer white, but do whatever works. But Petrus users should probably be color neutral, as Cride said.


----------



## irontwig (May 12, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> I always use white on bottom and blue on front for three reasons:
> 
> Using exactly the same colour scheme each time makes F2L lookahead much easier (assuming you don't do cube rotations).
> DF-edges easier to find since its the brightest colour
> ...



Well for ZZ I would say that always having the same cube orientation is a requirement for efficient planning of EOline. Also the same thing can be said about Fridrich, the time "wasted" on looking for easier crosses can be spent planning for F2L. To me it seems that a more helpful type of neutrality would be cross/block neutrality for better F2L.

Btw how good are people at seeing past EOline (so they can plan for F2L)?


----------



## Cride5 (May 12, 2009)

irontwig said:


> Btw how good are people at seeing past EOline (so they can plan for F2L)?



Since EOLine is usually quite difficult, I never plan for F2L during inspection. Sometimes difficult EO cases can even make planning the Line part difficult. I usually move quite slowly during EOLine tho, which means lookahead to the first F2L block comes fairly easily. I'm only an intermediate ZZ'er at best tho. I'm sure there's a lot better EOLiners out there!!


----------

